# Xbox One X: Metro Exodus performance?



## 8051

I'm just curious, since Metro Exodus brings even a 2080Ti to its knees (i.e. < 60FPS) at Ultra settings, how does Metro Exodus run on the Xbox One X considering the game is being marketed as 4K Ultra HD? What is the closest discrete GPU equivalent to the Xbox One X integrated GPU solution?


----------

